
Redditor claims that CREST gives the NCC Group test data and an unfair advantage - dvaun
https://old.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/i87d03/ncc_group_admits_its_training_data_was_leaked/g17ff6m/
======
dvaun
I was browsing r/netsec and came across this post[0] on how the NCC Group had
training data leaked online and posted to Github[1].

The comment (as linked in this post) is a throwaway and makes some claims
about this relationship. I figured it was interesting and worth a share (and
perhaps discussion) here.

[0]:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/i87d03/ncc_group_ad...](https://old.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/i87d03/ncc_group_admits_its_training_data_was_leaked/)

[1]:
[https://www.theregister.com/2020/08/11/ncc_group_crest_cheat...](https://www.theregister.com/2020/08/11/ncc_group_crest_cheat_sheets/)

